# Pedófilo / pedofilia



## Hiro Sasaki

Hola,

“Pedófilos, chantajistas y ladrones ya han caído gracias a
ellas “

¿Qué es pedófilo?

Saludos

Hiro Sasaki


----------



## Antpax

Hola:

Un pedófilo es aquella persona a la que le gusta mantener relaciones sexuales o que se excita sexualmente con los niños. (o sea, una panda de hijos de p....)

Saludos.

Ant


----------



## Hiro Sasaki

Antpax said:


> Hola:
> 
> Un pedófilo es aquella persona a la que le gusta mantener relaciones sexuales o que se excita sexualmente con los niños. (o sea, una panda de hijos de p....)
> 
> Saludos.
> 
> Ant


 

Gracias, es curioso que se dice "lolicon" para pedofilo. "Lolicon "es
"Lolita complex". Un hombre que prefiere  "Lolita" a "Lola". Yo pensaba
que sea "Lolitafilo"
Nosotros pronunciamos "Roricon".

saludos

Hiro Sasaki


----------



## chics

Hola.
¿_Lolicon_? ¿En castellano, dices?
Para nosotros una_ lolita_ es una adolescente, no una niña pequeña. Viene de la novela de Vladimir Nabokov, Lolita, en la que la protagonista es una adolescente de doce años que seduce a un hombre adulto.


----------



## Hiro Sasaki

chics said:


> Hola.
> ¿_Lolicon_? ¿En castellano, dices?
> Para nosotros una_ lolita_ es una adolescente, no una niña pequeña. Viene de la novela de Vladimir Nabokov, Lolita, en la que la protagonista es una adolescente de doce años que seduce a un hombre adulto.


 


Acá, “Lolita” significa “niña” y la preferencia a la niña
se dice “Lolicon” ( Lolita complex ).

Saludos

Hiro Sasaki


----------



## ToñoTorreón

chics said:


> Hola.
> ¿_Lolicon_? ¿En castellano, dices?
> Para nosotros una_ lolita_ es una adolescente, no una niña pequeña. Viene de la novela de Vladimir Nabokov, Lolita, en la que la protagonista es una adolescente de doce años que seduce a un hombre adulto.


 
Chics, una niña de doce años no me parece a mí que sea una adolescente. Tal vez me equivoque, pero para mí es una preadolescente. 

De cualquier forma, siendo menos de 18, todas son de 25 (pero años de cárcel).


----------



## Ube

Hola:
Lo propio es paidófilo, pero está generalizado pedófilo (que parece amor a los pedos).
La paidofilia (pedofilia) es:
paidofilia.
(Del gr. παῖς, παιδός, niño, y -filia).
1. f. Atracción erótica o sexual que una persona adulta siente hacia niños o adolescentes.


Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados


----------



## Hiro Sasaki

“Lolicon” es la palabra acuñada en Japón.
 
1. f. Atracción erótica o sexual que una persona adulta siente hacia niños o adolescentes. Exactamente significa esto.
 
 
saludos
 
Hiro Sasaki


----------



## chics

Toño, cuando nosotros hablamos de lolitas, lo hacemos de niñas de unos quince años, no de cinco. Desde la pubertad hasta más o menos la mayoría de edad.

Con este comentario no estaba definiendo los límites entre un pedófilo y un asqueroso, proxeneta, violador ni ninguna otra cosa. Sólo lo mencionaba porque había observado que para Hiro una lolita es una niña, para aclarar que en castellano, de España, al menos, las lolitas lo son a partir de los once o doce años al menos. Para nosotros el nombre de Lola no tiene ningún tipo de connotación sexual y es bastante común en mujeres.


----------



## Dr. Quizá

Antpax said:


> Hola:
> 
> Un pedófilo es aquella persona a la que le gusta mantener relaciones sexuales o que se excita sexualmente con los niños. (o sea, una panda de hijos de p....)
> 
> Saludos.
> 
> Ant



Lo primero que dices es pederasta. Obviamente un pederasta es un pedófilo, pero no tiene por qué ser cierto lo contrario. Uno es un enfermo y el otro es un criminal.


----------



## Hiro Sasaki

paidofilia.
1. f. Atracción erótica o sexual que una persona adulta siente hacia niños o adolescentes.

El complejo de lolitas (paidofilia.)[FONT='&#65325]　[/FONT]que se llama “lolicon” acá (Nosotros 
pronunciamos “Roricon”, porque no hay “ele “ en nuestro idioma.)

Es la preferencia a lolitas ( 5 años – 14 años ). Creo.

No necesariamente, se trata de ganas de tener relaciones sexsuales
con niñas de 5 años, pero publican fotos de las niñas de 5 años 
en internet.

Se trata de la gente paranoica. Vosotros, sanos mentalmente,
e incluido yo, no lo comprenderemos. 

El diccionario dice " adolencia" es un periodo entre inflancia y juventud."
Yo creo que "adolescencia" y "pubertad" es casi lo mismo.


Saludos

Hiro Sasaki


----------



## Hiro Sasaki

Dr. Quizá said:


> Lo primero que dices es pederasta. Obviamente un pederasta es un pedófilo, pero no tiene por qué ser cierto lo contrario. Uno es un enfermo y el otro es un criminal.


 
Creo que "pederastra" es homosexsual. Un hombre que prefiere al niño
varón y no  niña.

saludos


Hiro Sasaki


----------



## Dr. Quizá

Eso quizá sería en la Grecia clásica, donde era habitual una relación entre un maestro y su pupilo del mismo sexo. Actualmente se refiere a abuso sexual y no hace ninguna distinción por el sexo de la víctima.


----------



## Hiro Sasaki

Ya me acuesto. Hasta mañana. Voy a dormir ni con un niño ni con una
niña. Perdonen mi broma.    Es interesante notar la diferencia
entre "pedofilo" , amante de pedos y "  Pedófilo ". amante de 
niños

Hiro Sasaki


----------



## ena 63

Hola:
No me extraña que Hiro no lo entienda, mirad, (¡no te lo pierdas!)

pederastia 
1.	f. Abuso deshonesto cometido por un adulto hacia los niños

sinónimos
*	sodomía, homosexualidad

Diccionario de sinónimos y antónimos © 2005 Espasa-Calpe S.A., Madrid:


----------



## Janis Joplin

Pederasta (en México) es el convicto por el delito de pederastia cometido en contra de un menor del mismo género u opuesto. 

Pedófilo o paidófilo, término clìnico,  es el que padece la parafilia, independientemente de que haya sido convicto o no por haber incurrido en el delito de pederastia.

No todos los pederastas son homosexuales o han cometido el delito involucrando la sodomía.


----------



## chics

La confusión viene como se ha dicho de la Grecia antigua, donde un pedófilo era (y sigue siendo), literalmente, alguien a quien le gustan los niños. Se usaba para hombres a los que les atraían los jovencitos. Y en algunas lenguas la palabra ha pasado a referirse a personas a quienes les gustan los menores, como el castellano, aunque en otras culturas a pasado a significar hombres con niños varones, luego homosexualidad.

Pedófilo es alguien a quien le gustan los niños, que le excitan sexualmente, quiero decir. A otros les excitan los animales (zoófilos), o que les den cachetes en el culo (masoquistas), o las canciones de la Pantoja (etc. ).

Pederasta es el que delinque, y aquí lo usamos referido a menores.


----------



## Fernando

Como se ha indicado no creo que haya ninguna distinción por sexo, aunque es verdad que por el origen griego del término se aplica más a la homosexualidad "clásica" (maestro-discípulo).

En cuanto a la distinción por edad, depende de cada cultura el límite de edad, pero dudo que haya algún país del mundo donde el sexo con prepúberes sea admisible (social o legalmente).



ToñoTorreón said:


> De cualquier forma, siendo menos de 18, todas son de 25 (pero años de cárcel).



Al menos en Derecho español, no. Las penas de cárcel son distintas según el menor sea menor de 12, de 16 o de 18 (mayoría de edad).

Si llevamos al extremo tu argumento, debo confesar que de los 14 a los 20 fui pedófilo incontenible (y con alguna de 17 que yo me sé, no te diré que no volviese a mis malvados vicios adolescentes).


----------



## Hiro Sasaki

Fernando said:


> Como se ha indicado no creo que haya ninguna distinción por sexo, aunque es verdad que por el origen griego del término se aplica más a la homosexualidad "clásica" (maestro-discípulo).
> 
> En cuanto a la distinción por edad, depende de cada cultura el límite de edad, pero dudo que haya algún país del mundo donde el sexo con prepúberes sea admisible (social o legalmente).
> 
> 
> 
> Al menos en Derecho español, no. Las penas de cárcel son distintas según el menor sea menor de 12, de 16 o de 18 (mayoría de edad).
> 
> Si llevamos al extremo tu argumento, debo confesar que de los 14 a los 20 fui pedófilo incontenible (y con alguna de 17 que yo me sé, no te diré que no volviese a mis malvados vicios adolescentes).


 
Recientemente, una profesora de música casada de una escuela superior
De cuarenta y tantos años viajó con su estudiante faltando a las clases, 
y fue detenida por la policía.  Fue un gran esdándalo. 

Ella ha arruinado su vida y no se aceptará nunca por su familia ni 
por la sociedad. 

Pero, dicen que durante la Edad Media, se considera como una
prostitución y nada más. La gente trataba a los pedeastas “clásicos”
con bastante tolerancia. Ahora, creo que la homosexualidad 
en Japón es menos notable que cualquier país occidental, y no
sé porque ha ocurrido este cambio socio-sicólogo.

Saludos

Ojalá que no se borre ese posteo antes de que lo lean algunos
foreros iteresados en este tema.

Hiro Sasaki


----------



## Kangy

No todos los homosexuales somos pedófilos. Hay pedófilos que no son siquiera homosexuales.
La RAE cree que lo sabe todo, que tiene autoridad absoluta de decir lo que quiera.
Me molesta.


----------



## Dr. Quizá

No creo que la RAE haya declarado eso en ningún momento. Si acaso, el DRAE es bastante espartano en detalles.


----------



## Kangy

_pederastia 
1. f. Abuso deshonesto cometido por un adulto hacia los niños

sinónimos
* sodomía, homosexualidad_

Ahhh, no era del DRAE. Igualmente me molesta.


----------



## Hiro Sasaki

_sinónimos
* sodomía, homosexualidad_

Creo que sinomimo de dos casas distinas..  Sodomia no es, exactamente dicho,
homosexusalidad.


saludos

Hiro Sasaki


----------



## amigazobueno

Hoy intenté encontrar la definición de "pedofilia" en el diccionario de la RAE pero no se encuentra.  En su lugar se encuentra la palabra "paidofilia" y su definición es 

(Del gr. παῖς, παιδός, niño, y -filia)
1. f. Atracción erótica o sexual que una persona adulta siente hacia niños o adolescentes.

Me parece que la definición está equivocada ya que pedofilia o paidofilia refiérese a la atracción erótica o emocional hacia niños o niñas prepúberes y NO a adolescentes.  

Ya existe una palabra para referirse a la atracción hacia adolescentes y esta es EBOFILIA.  

Además, si analizamos la etimología de la palabra (Del gr. παῖς, παιδός, niño, y -filia), podemos observar que se refiere a niños y NO a adolescentes.  

Está distorsionado el significado original de la palabra en esta definición de la RAE?  Como pudieron haber cometido semejante error y como se puede hacer para que lo rectifiquen?


----------



## Beah_sp

bueno sí es verdad que en su origen griego se refiere a niños, pero hoy en día entendemos como 'niños' a todos los menores de edad. Las personas de entre 0 a 17 años son considerados 'menores' en general (aunque algunos sean adolescentes y otros no). 
De todos modos no se qué tiene que ver con el inglés...

Saludos


----------



## amigazobueno

Mi pregunta no tiene nada que ver con el inglés.  Si estoy en el foro equivocado por favor disculpenme y cambien mi post al foro correcto.  Es verdad que las personas de 0 a 17 años son consideradas "menores" y con eso estoy de acuerdo.  Sin embargo, no estoy de acuerdo en que el término "pedofilia" o "paidofilia" se aplique tambien a adolescentes, me parece incorrecto.  Tambien me parece incorrecto referirse a todos los menores de edad como "niños" ya que existen diferencias enormes entre un niño y un adolescente.  



Beah_sp said:


> bueno sí es verdad que en su origen griego se refiere a niños, pero hoy en día entendemos como 'niños' a todos los menores de edad. Las personas de entre 0 a 17 años son considerados 'menores' en general (aunque algunos sean adolescentes y otros no).
> De todos modos no se qué tiene que ver con el inglés...
> 
> Saludos


----------



## fenixpollo

amigazobueno said:


> Mi pregunta no tiene nada que ver con el inglés.  Si estoy en el foro equivocado por favor disculpenme y cambien mi post al foro correcto.


 Hilo trasladado del foro de inglés-español.


----------



## ERASMO_GALENO

amigazobueno said:


> Es verdad que las personas de 0 a 17 años son consideradas "menores" y con eso estoy de acuerdo. Sin embargo, no estoy de acuerdo en que el término "pedofilia" o "paidofilia" se aplique tambien a adolescentes, me parece incorrecto. Tambien me parece incorrecto referirse a todos los menores de edad como "niños" ya que existen diferencias enormes entre un niño y un adolescente.


 
No sé si exista un consenso sobre la definición de niño. En el DRAE, niñez figura como el período del nacimiento hasta la pubertad. Mientras que el Diccionario médico Dorland la definen como el periodo entre la infancia y la pubertad.

Entonces, ¿los neonatos y lactantes son o no son considerados como niños? Porque si bien es cierto existe una gran diferencia entre un niño en edad escolar y un adolescente, existe una diferencia enorme entre un neonato y un púber. 

Recuerdo que en el hospital en el que hice el internado, la edad de "corte" para la atención en emergencia pediátrica eran los 14 años. Pero creo que en general se consideran pacientes pediátricos a todos aquellos menores de 18 años. Sin embargo, una definición operativa no tiene por qué primar sobre una definición etimológica.

Atentamente,

Erasmo.


----------



## Manuel G. Rey

No imagino que un joven español o una joven española de más de 12 años, y por supuesto de 18, se deje llevar al pediatra. No sé la media de edad en que empiezan las relaciones sexuales, pero creo que está entre las dos citadas, pongamos a los 16 años.
¿Que hace alguien de esa edad en una consulta de pediatría, salvo que sea para llevar  a un hijo? Quizá de tocología, venereología....


----------



## Dr. Quizá

Seguramente pensaban más en las edades legales de consentimiento al redactar ese artículo.


----------



## amigazobueno

Tienes razón.  En Brasil, por ejemplo, se considera adolescentes a todas las personas de 12 a 17 años de edad.  Por lo tanto en ese país un menor de 12 años es un adolescente.  En muchos otros países se pretende "infantilizar" a los adolescentes y eso me parece una falta de respeto para ellos.  Cuando yo era adolescente no me hubiera gustado que me consideraran un niño.  La adolescencia se caracteriza por ser una etapa de la vida en que la persona busca independizarse y ser visto como un adulto.  Es decir, el adolescente busca conscientemente ser asociado con los adultos y no con los niños.  



Manuel G. Rey said:


> No imagino que un joven español o una joven española de más de 12 años, y por supuesto de 18, se deje llevar al pediatra. No sé la media de edad en que empiezan las relaciones sexuales, pero creo que está entre las dos citadas, pongamos a los 16 años.
> ¿Que hace alguien de esa edad en una consulta de pediatría, salvo que sea para llevar  a un hijo? Quizá de tocología, venereología....


----------



## amigazobueno

Muchos psicólogos afirman que la pedofilia es tambien atracción emocional hacia los niños prepúberes y no unicamente sexual.  O sea, es como la atracción que un adulto normal puede llegar a tener hacia otro adulto, según estos psicólogos.



Antpax said:


> Hola:
> 
> Un pedófilo es aquella persona a la que le gusta mantener relaciones sexuales o que se excita sexualmente con los niños. (o sea, una panda de hijos de p....)
> 
> Saludos.
> 
> Ant


----------

